# Little announcement



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

For those who don't read general chat where I've already mentioned this, well mainly complained really about the sickness.

I'm pregnant!

11 weeks to be exact. My due date is 27th December. As I wasn't sure on dates I was offered a dating scan at the hospital (I thought I was 8 weeks turned out to be 11) and he/she has already waved at me on the screen. From what I could see we know at least the left hand has all five fingers, just need to check the other hand and feet next. 

It sounds funny but I think George can sense it. He's been really clingy for the last couple of weeks and seems to sit right next to me all the time either on the floor next to my feet or on my lap just staring up at me. Maybe its just the fact I'm eating more fruit (seems to be my craving at the moment) and share it with him.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww congratulations .... thats great exciting news xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats Kammie  
You are due about the same time as my sister  Xmas babies!

I think George proberly can sence it, animals are pretty clever! Or as you say, it could be the fruit, lmao!

*Heidi*


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats hun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh a December baby, they are the best ones, both mine were born in December. Congratulations xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Congratulaions!!!! how exciting  its always good to find out you a bit further along then you thought means it goes quicker :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats im so pleased for you and your partner x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats!! I am also pregnant but due 20th june so i dont have long to go now lol, Our bunny Torro has been very clingy towards me for the last few months, so think he can sense summit is up lol

Gill
x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep! I did read it and posted but i will say it again because i am so pleased for you! CONGRATS~!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Exciting times  Huge congrats! xx


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

How good would it be if it was a Christmas Day baby - well not for you obviously but everyone else in your family! hehe! Or the first baby of 2011 and in the news?! Fab time to be expecting it - festive season!

Is this your first?

Laura


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep its my first and a complete surprise considering I was still taking the pill up until a month ago.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

its catching i think!! 

Awww congratulations honey!!!! xxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wooo Hooo CONGRATULATIONS! Im so happy for you guys and 27th Dec wow could come on my bday which is the 28th Dec!

HOw are you feeling and tell us everything! Yes Im sure the buns can sense it I remember Daisy being very loving to me whilst I was pregnant!

Happy Times yayayayayaya!:thumbup:

and errrmmmm Crofty..... when you say its catching.... u trying to tell us something hmmmm do I sense Crofty starting a new thready too :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats wonderful!! Congrats hun!! xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Wooo Hooo CONGRATULATIONS! Im so happy for you guys and 27th Dec wow could come on my bday which is the 28th Dec!
> 
> HOw are you feeling and tell us everything! Yes Im sure the buns can sense it I remember Daisy being very loving to me whilst I was pregnant!
> 
> ...


haha no! Just everyone seems to be pregnant at the mo!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh thats fab news my cat was on me all the time when i was pregnant they say animals sense it. Im so pleased for you. x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> Wooo Hooo CONGRATULATIONS! Im so happy for you guys and 27th Dec wow could come on my bday which is the 28th Dec!
> 
> HOw are you feeling and tell us everything! Yes Im sure the buns can sense it I remember Daisy being very loving to me whilst I was pregnant!
> 
> ...


You want to know everything?

Well when a man loves a woman....

To be honest I feel like poo at the moment. I'm tired all the time. Morning sickness is starting to ease off but I still can't eat a lot without feeling ill. I can't stand the sight or smell of meat so OH is doing all the cooking at the moment and I've gone pretty much veggie. I'm peeing every 15 mins (I thought that was supposed to come near the end when your bladder gets squashed to the size of a pea). I've eaten more fruit in the last week than I've eaten in my entire life.

My mum has already started knitting me loads of baby clothes. Oh's parents are smothering me with information and making sure I eat healthy (its their first grandchild so they've wrapped me in cotton wool). My sister has given me loads of baby stuff she doesn't need from her baby. A close family friend has already put their name forward as godfather if we have the baby christened. Everyone we've told keeps staring at my belly as if they will see a bump already.

Apart from all that I'm happy, emotional and oh is getting the brunt of my mood swings.

Just think a couple of weeks ago I'd gone paintballing with a load of friends, been lifting 25kg bags of bird seed at work and generally doing everything I shouldn't have been doing.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

people are always full of advice and horror stories ,you do what you feel suits you . It does get better and the tiredness will subside towards the middle. its a amazing thing to happen to a woman try and enjoy it as it seems to fly bye once they have arrived... cant believe mines now 13.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations Kammie, thats very exciting news!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations Kammie :thumbup:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Woot!! Congratulations!!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

awwww congrats!

my sister is due on the 31st dec. you might have them on the same day lol! 

my cats and dogs follow her around too, she hasnt really been near the rabbits so i couldnt say much on that subject!

xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww congratulations Kammie!! tht's fantastic news  so pleased for you!!! xx


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww congrats hun - an Xmas baby like me (if he or she is early, you could have a fun Xmas day, hehe).


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats  thAt great news


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations! a nice healthy craving


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow kammie new house, new job and a littlen on the way!  what a lot has changed in the last year!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> wow kammie new house, new job and a littlen on the way!  what a lot has changed in the last year!


Unfortunately I lost the job a week after telling them I was pregnant. I was on a three month probation where they can fire me without reason and was going to wait till after this time but because it involved lots of heavy lifting I had no choice but to tell them about the baby. At first they were fine with it (or so it seemed) then a week later they fired me without reason.


----------

